# 91122, 91120, 90911



## umcanes4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good morning. I am really hoping someone can help me. I am fairly new to GI and I keep going around with the:

Anorectal manometry- 91122
Rectal Sensation w/graded response- 91120

I have spoken with other coders, the office manager (who is an LPN) and googled for information. I look at the reports and I am trying to figure out what exactly I code for. I am not really getting any information to help me understand what I am looking at and coding for.

I have reports for the ARM that include the resting, squeezing, push and rectal sensation thresholds (small section of info). Does this mean this is an ARM (91122) w/a rectal sensation (91120)? Or is the rectal sensation part of the ARM itself because I do know the code description mentions the balloon that is slowly inflated with the sensation.  

For some reason, this seems so easy but yet I am so confused!! 

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## camcpc@yahoo.com (Jan 27, 2014)

I have AAPC Coder Tool.  You can use the CCI Edit Checker.  If you don't have it there's a free trial.  Check CPT coding guidelines to make sure each code is allowed.  camcpc@yahoo.com


----------



## umcanes4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I do have encoder, but I was hoping someone can shed some light on what to look for on the report itself to know when to bill for 1 or the other or both. I am getting conflicting information here at my job so I was hoping someone could clarify it for me.


----------

